

Raphael js Demo/tutorial - fersho311

It was really hard for me to understand the raphael js documentation, so I decided to start a github project to use demos so it'll help other students learn. Hopefully they'll have an easier time, and I'll add on to it as I learn. Raphael Js is cool stuff!<p>Github is here: 
https://github.com/fersho311/Raphaeljs-Demo<p>View demo here:
http://raphael.heroku.com/
======
chris_dcosta
Good idea. I know I was a bit intimidated too.. be interesting to see if this
kicks off some interesting projects.

